# How one thing can mess up a nice car...



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I was scouring Ebay a few min ago, and found this:
eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 220311431299 end time Nov-19-08 18:17:31 PST)

It appears to be a clone (although I cant really tell...)

It is a really nice looking resto...BUT... The interior is down right disgusting.

Ive seen stuff like this a lot, it really disturbs me that someone would think that that color/ material looks good in a classic car...

Idk whats worse, that or what they did to the xXx '67 GTO...http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Any of y'all seen stuff like this?

(Altho, at that price that car is looking mighty tasty... )


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

It is pretty nastey but a very easy fix..Looks like a no reserve auction.....


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, Is that even the orig. seats? It dont look like it...(although my experience with pre-67's is non existent really). And the good thing is seat upholstery is relatively cheap, and its easy to do.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> Yea, Is that even the orig. seats? It dont look like it...(although my experience with pre-67's is non existent really). And the good thing is seat upholstery is relatively cheap, and its easy to do.


No they aren't the correct seats, but if it is a real GTO the price is tempting. My personal feeling is the Grey with Blue is OK and may look better in person. It's not an accurate resto, but I could live with it until I could change it. Find a member in the cars locale and have them look it over good for bondo. It throws flags for hidden defects...
Here's my Blue on Grey car...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ranger: did you see the PM I sent you regarding the '66 GTO?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> No they aren't the correct seats, but if it is a real GTO the price is tempting. My personal feeling is the Grey with Blue is OK and may look better in person. It's not an accurate resto, but I could live with it until I could change it. Find a member in the cars locale and have them look it over good for bondo. It throws flags for hidden defects...
> Here's my Blue on Grey car...


You know I like that blue car


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the car color but the interior does kill the classic look of the car. Clearly, I think if any one of us owned it we would change it but I guess to each his own.

Better to see it like this then at the crusher !!!!!!


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, Id change it out to black, or maby blue... but Blue/Blue is kinda too much.



geeteeohguy said:


> Ranger: did you see the PM I sent you regarding the '66 GTO?


Yea, Im looking in to it. But its a bit above my budget.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTOJon said:


> You know I like that blue car


Thanks !! It's been a long road back for it. It should've been parted out 3 years ago when I got it but it is a rare combo customer ordered coupe, so I brought it back to life. The resale value is about 1/3rd what I have in it........ They don't have to be 40 years old to get upside down...
Anyone wanna trade for 66-67 GTO or 67 LeMans ???:rofl:


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a nice Camaro man.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ranger01 said:


> That is a nice Camaro man.


1988 IROC Z. That's what I was willing to trade for the 67 LeMans. PM me if you're interested in it.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nahh man, I try to keep it pre-'73, but Camaro's and Trans Am's I will go to 79 lol.


----------

